# TCF - 360 Capital Enhanced Income Fund



## Pager (24 September 2013)

As i had a term deposit mature instead of reinvesting the funds for the low risk/cash allocation of my super i Bought some of these yesterday for the SMSF, went ex dividend today, decent track record and i thought a good way to get a bit higher yield and exposure to a basket of hybrids.

May buy more as other term deposits mature, any opinion or anyone else been buying these ?


http://www.eiml.com.au/listed.php/53/212

The Australian Enhanced Income Fund is a listed managed hybrid fund. The Fund invests in a diversified portfolio of up to 35 ASX listed debt equity hybrid securities. 

As at 28 June 2013 the Fund's rolling 3 year return, expressed annually was 6.84% p.a. (net of fees but before the benefit of franking). This compares favourably with the Bank Bill rate of return over the same period of 4.38% per annum.


----------



## sydboy007 (10 October 2013)

Pager said:


> As i had a term deposit mature instead of reinvesting the funds for the low risk/cash allocation of my super i Bought some of these yesterday for the SMSF, went ex dividend today, decent track record and i thought a good way to get a bit higher yield and exposure to a basket of hybrids.
> 
> May buy more as other term deposits mature, any opinion or anyone else been buying these ?
> 
> ...




I have about 15% of my SMSF invested in AYF.  They're a decent yield play in the current financially repressed market.  I don't expect the share price to do much, but they have been far less volatile than the general ASX.

Current distributions have been dropped to 10C / qtr with some franking so expect roughly 45c a year grossed up which is around the 7% mark at current prices.

You could look at AKY.  I have this in my SMSF as well (~20%).  It has bought into various corporate bonds a few years back.  Dixon financial services runs it.  This is their 5th listed bond fund.  They bought quite a bit of debt at depressed prices so the yield is quite good.  I like that over time they return your capital as the bonds mature.  I really hope they do another fund as it's perfect for a SMSF.  Yield is 6%+ full franked.

Unfortunately I've not found anything else similar.  other option is direct bonds say via FIIG but not as convenient for buying and selling


----------



## Pager (10 October 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> I have about 15% of my SMSF invested in AYF.  They're a decent yield play in the current financially repressed market.  I don't expect the share price to do much, but they have been far less volatile than the general ASX.
> 
> Current distributions have been dropped to 10C / qtr with some franking so expect roughly 45c a year grossed up which is around the 7% mark at current prices.
> 
> ...





Thanks for that, very helpful and will have a look at AKY, hadn’t come across that one.

Your right there isn’t much about, I did look at using FIIG in my super but im with esuperfund and so limited to whom I can use, maybe they are allowed though i never inquired as like you I wanted something easier for buying and selling, as well as AYF I bought some State Street Bond ETF (BOND) and Russell Corporate bond EFT (RCB) when another Term deposit matured, I wont get a lot more yield than from using Term deposits and these ETF,s are still quite new so no track record but the managers are good with a sound history of tracking varies index,s with there other funds.


----------



## System (7 October 2020)

On October 6th, 2020, Australian Enhanced Income Fund (AYF) changed its name and ASX code to 360 Capital Enhanced Income Fund (TCF).


----------

